# Amplification Factor



## MOOK (Feb 5, 2009)

In SERM Edition 4, Page 4-22

in Steel Column design-Second Order Effects-Simplified Method

Alan Williams says "From the table in LRFD part 2, the amplification factor is obtained as B2=1.03"

Can anyone tell me which table or which page exactly he used??.

I believe he means Seismic AISC, does not he?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mook,

I don't have my SERM 4th infront of me but I believe that he is using the table found on page 2-12 of the 13th edition.

He is using amplification factors to find the "psudo" 2nd order (p-delta) effects on the structure by using 1st order results.

I hope this helps!


----------



## McEngr (Feb 6, 2009)

files.engineering.com/download.aspx?folder=b6d907d4-f4bc-4be0-8b7c-94442d406a2b&amp;file=Frame_Stability_Examples.pdf

Hopefully this link works...

See the AISC page 2-12.


----------



## teda (Feb 6, 2009)

God, you are really steel expert.......thanks for the example.



McEngr said:


> files.engineering.com/download.aspx?folder=b6d907d4-f4bc-4be0-8b7c-94442d406a2b&amp;file=Frame_Stability_Examples.pdf
> Hopefully this link works...
> 
> See the AISC page 2-12.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 6, 2009)

teda said:


> God, you are really steel expert.......thanks for the example.


I wouldn't say that. I haven't even passed the SE II yet. We'll see what happens this April. I look to kevo and ARLORD and greenaqua for tips too. 

KEVO IS THE MAN, THOUGH.


----------



## MOOK (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys


----------

